# Hozelock pressure washer



## IOW-Liam (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this at B&Q, half price:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1266275069389&isSearch=true

What do people think of it? Will I be able to get a decent foam lance to go with it etc.?

I don't know anything about pressure washers, so any advice about why his isn't good would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

looks ok to start off with, if you can post a pic of the lance connections we will be able to help you with a foam lance,

and welcome to DW


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

I wasnt even aware that hozelock done PWs, they seem an obvious brand to make them though.

It seems good for the money, 1700W motor and 130bar is very good but im sure at this price range on here you will get people suggesting the nilfisk, think it has a higher max Litres per hour


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

IOW-Liam said:


> Found this at B&Q, half price:
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1266275069389&isSearch=true
> 
> ...


Cos the flow rate more than likely will leave you dissapointed with the effective ness of what power washers are all about, even the more expensive model is over priced for the spec, many have mentioned units that they have recently purchased and those reviews you should take note of.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

IOW-Liam said:


> Found this at B&Q, half price:


When you say half price, is the £65 it says online the half price, i.e was it £130 before?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to DW liam 
what's your pressure washer budget?

this:

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/brands/Nilfisk/Electric-Pressure-Washers/b1707/sc1309/p192.aspx

plus this, to save having to move the machine around the car with you:

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...Pressure-Washer-Accessories/sc1708/p8212.aspx

would serve you well IMO


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Cos the flow rate more than likely will leave you dissapointed with the effective ness of what power washers are all about, even the more expensive model is over priced for the spec, many have mentioned units that they have recently purchased and those reviews you should take note of.


a wouldn't touch this with Avanti's :lol::lol:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoselock took over from B&Q's MacAlister range, I had a good look at them last week they don't seem to be as good construction as MacAlisters, you would be better with a Nilfisk.


----------



## IOW-Liam (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, £65 is the half price price, so normally £130.

Generally, I could get a better one for the same money? OK, thanks for the info guys. =)


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Cos the flow rate more than likely will leave you dissapointed with the effective ness of what power washers are all about, even the more expensive model is over priced for the spec, many have mentioned units that they have recently purchased and those reviews you should take note of.


I note that someone has already posted a glowing report of his new Hozelock 150 pressure washer - at http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153777 so perhaps the 130 is not so bad...?

I've also been looking at the Nilfisk range and their equivalent 130 bar electric pressure washer costs £174, ie almost three times as much as the Hozelock 130 but has a slightly more powerful motor, higher flow and an 8m hose instead of 5m.

So how do you rate the relative importance of:

a) Pressure/Bar
b) Motor power
c) Flow rate?

My simple mind says that pressure should be the first consideration and I assume that this is a function of the size and efficiency of the pump motor. Is flow rate so important? I have an old Stihl p/w which I sometimes run off a garden hose which is split three ways (ie a sprinkler and a drip irrigation system are running at the same time) so the volume of water entering the p/w is greatly reduced -- and I can't see any difference in cleaning performance. As long as there's enough water to create a jet, all the dirt gets shifted rapidly. But I appreciate this isn't in a high duty/industrial environment.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

PR - cleaning efficiency comes from both pressure and flow rate.
Simple formula to work out what it is - http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/electrical/pressure_washer_faq.htm


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

PJS said:


> PR - cleaning efficiency comes from both pressure and flow rate.
> Simple formula to work out what it is - http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/electrical/pressure_washer_faq.htm


Thanks for this : I guess I've never had a car which was dirty enough to need the extra hammer blow of 40 litres of water per minute! Not that that kind of flow is available to home users who would count themselves lucky to get 15 litres per minute from a garden tap.

I'm also assuming that the higher the flow rate, the greater the risk of damage to paintwork - especially if you don't know what you're doing...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As I've said previously in another thread, the max domestic users can get is 11L per min, but that pressure washer will be running at 3.2-3.3kW.
Typical pumps designed to produce that flow rate tend to be in the 130-150 bar range, and as the gauge on the Makita HW131 I have indicates, I regularly see 150 bar.
In over a year's usage, rinsing at 3-6" from the bodywork (with a medium fan), I've yet to have 1 issue of paintwork damage as a result of doing so.
I've no reason to believe an extra 3 L/min at similar or slightly lower pressure, will be any more destructive.

Paintwork is a damn sight more resilient than most people give credit to.
Of course it's it's not idiotproof, but then neither are the idiots themselves!
So a modicum of common sense is required, and so long as you possess that, you'll be fine.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

So what fitting does the Hoselock pw take, anyone??


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

oriboy said:


> So what fitting does the Hoselock pw take, anyone??


Having just married them together, I can confirm that the Hozelock Heavy Duty Pressure Washer 150 and the Kranzle adapter are a match.

Care needed though since the gun/lance fitting on the other new Hozelock pressure washers (100 and 130) is different to the 150 so would need a different adapter.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the swift reply, pr100. I have the hoselock 100 model, would this be a Kranzle fitting as well??
Many thanks


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

oriboy said:


> Thanks for the swift reply, pr100. I have the hoselock 100 model, would this be a Kranzle fitting as well??


I don't know. The gun and lances of the 100 and 130 are a different design to the 150, being 3 pieces instead of two. The 150 has one threaded join between the gun and the lance while the 100/130 have a much shorter gun with a screw connection to a middle extension and then a bayonet connection to the nozzle end of the lance.

If the foam gun adapter can screw straight into the short gun then maybe the Kranzle will do the job. But if the foam gun needs to connect to the middle piece, in place of the standard nozzle section, then it will need a bayonet type of adapter, ie push and twist.

You could always ask B&Q -- or I have found Hozelock's telephone helpline very good in the past, on 121 313 1122.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, pr100. Much appreciated.


----------

